# A Custom ............



## rd_ab_penman (Dec 8, 2019)

Bull Elk and a Whitetail Buck Bolt Action on pieces of Curly Maple ready to ship. 
Finished with 6 coats of MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin using my Dipping Method.

Les


----------



## magpens (Dec 8, 2019)

Those are very attractive !!!


----------

